# could thrush be causing my baby's phlegm and cough?



## youngnhappymamma (Feb 3, 2002)

I just realized today that we are suffering from thrush and so I started doing all the stuff you're supposed to do, but I was wondering if it could also be why my baby has phelgm and a yucky cough? This is the first time I've had to deal with this, hopefully it will clear up quickly and thankfully she is not too grumpy and I am not in too much pain. She has big white thrush patches on the back of her tongue.


----------



## DaryLLL (Aug 12, 2002)

No, that is not one of the symtoms of thrush. It could be teething. One of mine got very goopy with each tooth, very snotty, goopy swollen eyes. Or it could be a virus, or maybe pollen allergies?


----------



## youngnhappymamma (Feb 3, 2002)

thanks for the reply! She has been cutting a tooth and I think another one or two are also on the way. But she also already has 5 teeth and didn't seem to have this problem with them. But it is also spring and maybe she does have allergies. Thanks. That's something to think about!


----------

